# Best video and audio settings for iPad Mini



## Frankwer (Aug 26, 2013)

I had downloaded some funny mkv videos and want to play them with my iPad Mini. When I import my .mkv videos, it seems ipad mini can't accept mkv format. My friends suggest me try to use macx video converter pro to convert mkv to mp4 to play on ipad mini. When using the software, I found I could also adjust the video and audio settings to get more better video quality, like frame rate, bit rate, aspect ratio, resolution, audio codec, sample rate, etc. but I’m totally confused about these parameters since I do not know which audio and video parameters fit my ipad best. Help.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If I recall, MacX has some presets for Apple TV, iPad, iPhone, etc. Have you tried those? Another option for converting files is Handbrake. I know for sure that Handbrake has Apple device presets. It's easy to drive yourself crazy trying to figure out all the individual audio and video settings. That's why I'd suggest starting with a preset. If the iPad preset looks and sounds good, stick with it and enjoy your movies.


----------



## Frankwer (Aug 26, 2013)

Your suggestion works. The default setting is ok enough. Thanks!


----------

